# DTV TIVO won't activate DVR service



## rlt78006 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a Samsung DirecTV TIVO. I have replace the drive once before with an 80GB drive. After the drive failed i upgraded it with a 250 GB hard drive. I used the same Instant Cake CD I used before. No problem. Hooked the machine back up to the dish and it upgraded to the new 6.4x software. No problem all the tests pass but i cannot record. I get a DVR service needs to be activated. So i called DTV and spoke with 2 seperate techs on 2 different days and they could not get the unit recording again. They offered to send me a DVR for free.

Something seems fishy to me... I wouldn't put it past DTV to phase out the TIVOs but....

Could it be something about the new larger hard drive?

Any idea's? Anyone? I would hate to give up my TIVO..


----------



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

Try this thread at DDB:

/forum/showthread.php?t=45130&highlight=DVR+service+activated



rlt78006 said:


> I have a Samsung DirecTV TIVO. I have replace the drive once before with an 80GB drive. After the drive failed i upgraded it with a 250 GB hard drive. I used the same Instant Cake CD I used before. No problem. Hooked the machine back up to the dish and it upgraded to the new 6.4x software. No problem all the tests pass but i cannot record. I get a DVR service needs to be activated. So i called DTV and spoke with 2 seperate techs on 2 different days and they could not get the unit recording again. They offered to send me a DVR for free.
> 
> Something seems fishy to me... I wouldn't put it past DTV to phase out the TIVOs but....
> 
> ...


----------



## rlt78006 (Mar 15, 2007)

I did not run the guided setup. but i did call them and the unit has called out and downloaded with success. But no Joy...


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

You might try calling D* and trying either extension 722 or extesion 711.


----------



## textivo (Jan 25, 2002)

If you haven't done a clear and delete everything, you might try that. It was a step I needed to do on both of the drives I have upgraded with Instant Cake. Good luck.


----------



## rlt78006 (Mar 15, 2007)

That did the trick textivo!! I'm back up and running!

Danke Mista!!


----------

